# Dikhololo Contact Person



## randkb (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm trying to pay my levy's for Dikhololo but I can't seem to get a response from Judy. Does any one have a differenct contact person with their e-mail address?  Thank you in advance for any information you can provide.


----------



## stevelb (Feb 18, 2010)

randkb said:


> I'm trying to pay my levy's for Dikhololo but I can't seem to get a response from Judy. Does any one have a differenct contact person with their e-mail address?  Thank you in advance for any information you can provide.



"Natasha du Toit" <fin@dikhololo.co.za>


----------



## randkb (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

